# 5D3 Firmware upgrade, missing step...



## mpistonephoto (Apr 24, 2012)

I freaked out because I thought I bricked my 5D3. Turns out there is a missing step in the instructions.

Make sure you take your 2nd card (SD in my case) out of the camera... Otherwise the camera will go blank and not respond to anything when you start the upgrade. It looks and smells like a failed upgrade that bricked your camera :-(

If you read this too late then here is your rescue: 
Remove your CF, delete the firmware from the CF via your computer, put CF without FIR back in the camera, remove battery, put battery back in, wait for error message about missing FIR file, put CF back in computer, put FIR back on CF, put CF back in camera and finally exhale (and go change your underwear because you know you nearly shit 5 minutes ago).

This worked (rescue procedure above) for me, and then I was dumb enough to try again (without SD card in) and it worked fine. 

Laugh all you want, but that Samoan timezone and Finnish menu fix were ruining my workflow. I'm good to go now. 

Mike


----------



## revup67 (Apr 24, 2012)

You gotta give credit to you early pioneers (advanced, 1st round of buyers) for taking the initial leap into the unknown.

Thanks for this heads up


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 24, 2012)

Sweet, thanks for the heads up. Fortunately I don't have a good enough SD card yet, so I wouldn't even have known about this. Thanks for taking the plunge for me though!


----------



## vWings (Apr 24, 2012)

Updated with no issues leaving the CF in camera while loading the update from the SD card. 

Other than some uncertanity over the firmware filesize not exactly matching Canons description of the file, updating was a breese.


----------



## thure1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

What has the new FW resolved?


----------



## NEVINS.HARDING (Apr 24, 2012)

I had the same problem, but the fix did not work for me, other ideas


----------



## EvilTed (Apr 24, 2012)

WTF, there's no Mac version?

How many professional (add industry) still use PCs?

ET


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 24, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> WTF, there's no Mac version?
> 
> How many professional (add industry) still use PCs?
> 
> ET



About 50%

Outside of the US the MAC is not the de facto choice


----------



## victorwol (Apr 24, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> WTF, there's no Mac version?
> 
> How many professional (add industry) still use PCs?
> 
> ET



At our shop.... Just my department, the ratio is 1 MAC every 10 PCs....


----------



## JayOhh (Apr 24, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> WTF, there's no Mac version?
> 
> How many professional (add industry) still use PCs?
> 
> ET



Just select snow leopard for the operating system. Theres nothing under Lion for whatever reason. I did mine, Running OSX Lion. No problems.


----------



## kbmelb (Apr 24, 2012)

I am Mac user and I just downloaded the PC version and unzipped it. It is the same file once uncompressed. Then drag and drop it on the CF card and go as normal. Worked fine. I even had the SD card in too.


----------



## mcroshaw (Apr 24, 2012)

I registered just to say thank you for posting this, you saved my hide! I've got a shoot on Friday and thought I'd bricked the camera, but your post solved my issue and installed firmware no problem now! Thanks
Mike


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 24, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> WTF, there's no Mac version?
> 
> How many professional (add industry) still use PCs?
> 
> ET



I'd say more professionals use PC's.


----------



## mcroshaw (Apr 24, 2012)

Theres a mac version on the uk website.


----------



## JoeDavid (Apr 24, 2012)

Loaded mine from CF with an SD card installed with not probelms. Updated two 5DM3 bodies this way. The only problem I had was that the update changed some of my camera settings. For example, the card to record to was set to the second (SD) slot after the update. Before the upgrade they were set to CF. The update also set my AF mode to single point with the center point selected. These changes occured on both cameras. Weird! I'll have to go through the entire camera settings on both of them to see if anything else was changed...


----------



## bchernicoff (Apr 24, 2012)

There is a mac version on the US site too.


----------



## kiniro (Apr 24, 2012)

vWings said:


> Updated with no issues leaving the CF in camera while loading the update from the SD card.
> 
> Other than some uncertanity over the firmware filesize not exactly matching Canons description of the file, updating was a breese.


Same here. No issues during upgrade. I left my CF card in the camera and the firmware was loaded in an SD card.


----------

